# Between Oceans And Ruins



## spitworld (Jul 13, 2012)

I am an amateur composer and I've been working on an album for the past couple of months. The album is called Between Oceans And Ruins. I make other different types of music too like hip-hop and metal/rock but making orchestral music is something I've come to enjoy the most. I have a few songs up on YouTube and on my Facebook page. The album is coming out August 7th, 2012 and it is in fact free to download for everybody. I'm trying to get my music out to the world so I can share my new music with people who would actually enjoy it. If you don't mind checking out my music I've placed links below. Thank you I really appreciate it,

Trevor Thomas

"Not Dead Yet" (Excuse the artwork in this video, it has changed and so has the name of the album. The picture was a placeholder for the video and will be changed soon.)





"Everything Dies"





YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/TrevorsWorldOfficial

Facebook Page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Trevor-Thomas-Music-Page/168317753286219

Again. Thank you so much.


----------

